# Rear Tower Strut Bar in the Trunk on a 2013?



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I wanna get this for my 2012, but aren't they discontinued in the US? I wanted to get the front tower bar, rear tower bar and the 5 piece chassis braces.


----------



## Eastwood (Nov 28, 2013)

I believe you can still get them in the U.S.

Check: Throwndown Performance (Chassis Braces / Sway Bars : High Performance Auto Parts Accessories | Ultra Racing | Unorthodox Racing | P2R)

I also saw plenty of them on EBay if you want to check on something a little cheaper. Some shipping in the U.S. and some shipping from overseas. I'm sure others can point you in the right direction.

*Question remains: Has anyone put this particular part on a 2013?*


----------



## Eastwood (Nov 28, 2013)

I went ahead and bought the bar. I'll report back in a couple of weeks after it gets here whether or not it fits. I believe it will, otherwise I wouldn't have bought it, but I just want it to be available to the public somewhere that yes, this bar fits a 2013 just fine since I couldn't readily find information that said specifically that.


----------



## Eastwood (Nov 28, 2013)

It fits!

There was one unexpected piece in the trunk.










I have no idea what that thing is on top of the wheel well. As you can see, the bracket securing it to the car is a little bit in the way of where the strut bar needs to go. There was a little bit of room behind the nut to push the bracket down. After unscrewing it, pushing it down, and resecuring it, there was just enough room to put in the bar.

It does touch the bottom of the speakers, and the magnets there were very helpful in helping to hold the bar in place since I was installing it by myself.

I do recommend using a metal wire hanger or something like pipe cleaners (I actually used 5 small ones and twisted them together to make one thicker, strong one) to secure the screw to in order to thread it through the holes. Ultra Racing was kind enough to weld on a little plate to the bolt so you do have some real estate to attach something to it.

After installing the bar, I did have to trim the trunk liner on both sides in order to get it back in place.

The car is much flatter in the curves and I am quite happy about that.


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

More Pictures?


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> It fits!
> 
> There was one unexpected piece in the trunk.
> 
> ...


I think the unexpected piece is an amp? Correct me if I'm wrong but I have the exact same setup in mine.

But I accidebtly dropped the bolt in the right hand side and it was such a bumhole to get out haha

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Here's mine btw 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

It's your amp for your speakers, I had to relocate my amp off to the side and just zip tied for now car is in storage anyways. Strut fit perfect no complains at all.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> It's your amp for your speakers, I had to relocate my amp off to the side and just zip tied for now car is in storage anyways. Strut fit perfect no complains at all.


Did the speakers in the back not interfere with the bar? Mine are touching the bar... :/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jdpuller (Mar 11, 2013)

My Cruze is 2013.


----------

